# Chipmunks in my basement.



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was down in the basement this morning when I heard something rustling around some boxs. I thought it was a mouse. I very rarely get mice. Then all of a sudden it ran right in front of me and it is a chipmunk. It really startled me. It must of had babies in the wall somewhere in the basement. I listened really carefully and I can hear them. They made a bunch of noise for at least for 30 minutes. Must of been feeding time for them. Now I don't hear them. Hopefully they will be leaving soon. Then I am going to buy one of them ultrasonic things that you can plug in. I guess rodents don't like them.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting. I've never heard of chipmunks nesting in a house, but I suppose it is possible. They're ground dwellers by nature, usually digging their burrows under tree roots or stone walls, etc. 

My old house had an extended family of gray squirrels living in the attic crawlspace. They didn't do much damage, but they did make noise (squeaking, shuffling, scratching). I had to keep a broom in our bedroom and pound on the ceiling at night to get them to shut up sometimes!. I tried a bunch of different tactics to get rid of them, but nothing worked. We sold the house in late '04, and it became the new owners' problem now-- they haven't called to complain yet, though! If they did, we'd just plead ignorance. :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I once had a chipmunk making his home on top of the air filter cover on my dads '75 Cadillac Sedan Deville. The next year my dad took the car back to Iowa. That fall the Chipmunk kept running in and out of the garage. He kept giving me this look of bewilderment. I took his home away. He probably bragged to the lady chipmunks that he owned a Cadillac. :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

We have mice in our walls. We live in a pretty good house and everything but just can't seem to permanently get rid of them. Every once in a while you can hear them rustling around behind the the back wall of our family room. It drives our cat nuts. Personally I don't mind them; it's like having pets that you never see.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

There are bats in the attic in our house. I've never seen them but I hear them flapping around in the crawl space above the ceiling. As soon as the weather warms up I have to go up on the roof and check things over to try and find where they are getting in. I think they found a crack in one of the vent caps. Bats are known to carry rabies around here so I would rather not have them around. A few years ago a guy got bit by a bat while he was sleeping and never realized it. He died a short time later from rabies.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> There are bats in the attic in our house. I've never seen them but I hear them flapping around in the crawl space above the ceiling. As soon as the weather warms up I have to go up on the roof and check things over to try and find where they are getting in. I think they found a crack in one of the vent caps. Bats are known to carry rabies around here so I would rather not have them around. A few years ago a guy got bit by a bat while he was sleeping and never realized it. He died a short time later from rabies.


Holy cripes. Did he not get treatment for rabies?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > There are bats in the attic in our house. I've never seen them but I hear them flapping around in the crawl space above the ceiling. As soon as the weather warms up I have to go up on the roof and check things over to try and find where they are getting in. I think they found a crack in one of the vent caps. Bats are known to carry rabies around here so I would rather not have them around. A few years ago a guy got bit by a bat while he was sleeping and never realized it. He died a short time later from rabies.
> ...


The bat bit him in his sleep, so he wasn't even aware it had happened. By the time the symptoms appeared and he was diagnosed it was already too late for treatment. They found a bite mark on his leg while diagnosing him and determined it came from a rabid bat. Treatment only works in the early stages before the symptoms appear, once the disease progresses to that stage you're a goner. I can remember this happening twice within the past ten years and both cases were within 50 miles of each other. The other guy was lucky though, he woke up as soon as he was bit and caught the bat in his bed sheets. It tested positive for rabies so he got the treatments immediately and survived.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

jamesofmaine said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of chipmunks nesting in a house, but I suppose it is possible. They're ground dwellers by nature, usually digging their burrows under tree roots or stone walls, etc.
> 
> My old house had an extended family of gray squirrels living in the attic crawlspace. They didn't do much damage, but they did make noise (squeaking, shuffling, scratching). I had to keep a broom in our bedroom and pound on the ceiling at night to get them to shut up sometimes!. I tried a bunch of different tactics to get rid of them, but nothing worked. We sold the house in late '04, and it became the new owners' problem now-- they haven't called to complain yet, though! If they did, we'd just plead ignorance. :lol


 We had this problem in the house I lived in growing up, when I was little the "noises in my wall" would scare the heck out of me and keep me up all night .. but as I got older and annoyed .. my mom and dad taught me how to bang on the wall and make them go away ...

Our house got taken over by evil invading flying squirrels... it sucked..

After a few years they actually chewed holes through the ceilings and started coming out into the house .. I could tell you lots of FUNNY exciting squirrel stories but I will humor you... either way for years my mom would tell our landlord and he would never do anything about it .. he just didn't care .. my mom tryed one of those things you are referring to copper (the ultrasonic things you plug in ) .. It kept them from coming out into the house .. but they still resided in the walls and ceiling ... eventually one actually chewed the wiring in my moms closet so BAD that her light in her closet started on fire !!.. we were glad to move out of there


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

> ... They made a bunch of noise for at least for 30 minutes. Must of been feeding time for them. Now I don't hear them. Hopefully they will be leaving soon.


Could they have just come out of hibernation? Perhaps they've been stowing away in your house all winter!



> I once had a chipmunk making his home on top of the air filter cover on my dads '75 Cadillac Sedan Deville. The next year my dad took the car back to Iowa. That fall the Chipmunk kept running in and out of the garage. He kept giving me this look of bewilderment. I took his home away. He probably bragged to the lady chipmunks that he owned a Cadillac.


Aww. Cute! :lol


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

geckos, fricken geckos! :um theyd have a nasty habit of leaving little turds by the window sills... >_<


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

That's a new one. Rats & mice I've head of, but chipmunks are new pest problem. You could get rat traps, but chipmunks are so cute that you just can't snap their neck unless you're evil :evil


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mechagirl said:


> geckos, fricken geckos! :um theyd have a nasty habit of leaving little turds by the window sills... >_<


We don't have those in Wisconsin, except on TV in Geico auto insurance ads. Of course, they don't crap in the ads.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

mechagirl said:


> geckos, fricken geckos! :um theyd have a nasty habit of leaving little turds by the window sills... >_<


He was just trying to sell you car insurance and you told him no. He was just paying you back. :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> That's a new one. Rats & mice I've head of, but chipmunks are new pest problem. You could get rat traps, but chipmunks are so cute that you just can't snap their neck unless you're evil :evil


The U.P. is chipmunk heaven. They are all over the place. Many people have them wintering in their houses. I know a guy that feeds them. They are so tame they just come right up to you.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cute.  There is a rat or mouse in our garage. I wish I could find it and put it in the cage with my other rats, but I think then there would be a big fight. :lol not to mention I would probably get rabies if it bit me.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> mechagirl said:
> 
> 
> > geckos, fricken geckos! :um theyd have a nasty habit of leaving little turds by the window sills... >_<
> ...





> He was just trying to sell you car insurance and you told him no. He was just paying you back.


:rofl


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

copper said:


> The U.P. is chipmunk heaven. They are all over the place. Many people have them wintering in their houses. I know a guy that feeds them. They are so tame they just come right up to you.


If I were a rodent I'd want to winter in your house too. You live in the US equivalent of Siberia! I can't imagine any animal that would want to stay outside there.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

copper said:


> They are so tame they just come right up to you.


One time camping, when I was about 4 a wild Chipmunk ran up my leg then jumped off me and went back into the woods, I cryed , but my my mod, dad and brother all laughed ..:um


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

*copper wrote: *


> They are so tame they just come right up to you.





suppressed said:


> One time camping, when I was about 4 a wild Chipmunk ran up my leg then jumped off me and went back into the woods, I cryed , but my my mod, dad and brother all laughed ..:um


Cute! I can understand you crying at that age, though. When I was small, I was with my mom in the park, and a squirrel came up to say hello. "How cute", my mom thought, and put out her hand to touch it, one finger extended. "CHOMP!", went the squirrel. Luckily, my mom was wearing leather gloves at the time, 'cos the little twerp bit off the end of the fingertip of the glove!


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

^ Ive heard that squirrels a can be quite nasty when they lose their fear of humans...

like those macaque monkeys in cities in Asia that grab people's food right out of their hands...

:um

tame "pets" are cute but tame "wildlife" are a downright hazard!


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Do these chipmunks sing?


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Yeah, they don't make chipmunks like in the old days anymore.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

I have heard that in the US people have problems with raccoons.
I can't figure out how they can do any harm: they are so nice!


----------

